# Christmas Bay 7-15-15



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

Went for a wade along the south shoreline of Christmas Bay after work on Wednesday. Fish weren't as hungry as they have been lately. Finally managed to get into some keepers along a grass bed after switching to a Chicken on a Bone Bubba Clucker slathered in Pro-Cure. Caught too many undersized fish to count, ended up with one 26" red, a 18" flounder, and a 17" and a 15 1/2" speck. Had to work for them, but they'll sure eat well. :tongue:


----------



## cesar medina (Oct 14, 2014)

I swear thats the flounder that swam away from me


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice catch.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice slam


----------



## Flippin' Crazee (May 14, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## Rip A Lip Man (Sep 8, 2014)

Good catch! The work looks like it payed off though.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice going guy's ,

searacer


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Good slam cool report thanks for showing.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

Surfhippie,
Where did you buy the Pro-Cure, and what type do you recommend?
Thanks, Mark.


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

Flats Mark said:


> Surfhippie,
> Where did you buy the Pro-Cure, and what type do you recommend?
> Thanks, Mark.


Personally I prefer the Super Gel Baitfish Formula, but the Shrimp and Krill has done me good, too. I have bought it at Academy in LJ and Rossco's in Clute.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

SurfHippie said:


> Personally I prefer the Super Gel Baitfish Formula, but the Shrimp and Krill has done me good, too. I have bought it at Academy in LJ and Rossco's in Clute.


Thanks, Mark!


----------

